# Even a Goof-Ring Can't Fix This



## jar546 (Feb 3, 2020)

There are some things that even a goof ring can't fix.  This is one of them found during final inspection.  Good luck with this one.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 3, 2020)

Looks like the grounding plug is down.  I know thats an items of discussion, based on the AHJ.  In this case would you flip the receptacle so the grey cord doesnt have the sharp bend?


----------



## fatboy (Feb 3, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Looks like the grounding plug is down.  I know thats an items of discussion, based on the AHJ.  In this case would you flip the receptacle so the grey cord doesnt have the sharp bend?



I wouldn't require it, that is a workmanship issue. 

Some will argue it is in fact safer, the the energized blades of the plug are not going to be placed in a position that it could be potential hazardous. (not me)


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 4, 2020)

Makes it harder to do the stupid coin on the prongs plug in challenge -----


----------



## ICE (Feb 4, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Looks like the grounding plug is down.  I know thats an items of discussion, based on the AHJ.  In this case would you flip the receptacle so the grey cord doesnt have the sharp bend?


The attachment plug is beyond the scope of my authority.


----------



## rogerpa (Feb 4, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Looks like the grounding plug is down.  I know thats an items of discussion, based on the AHJ.  In this case would you flip the receptacle so the grey cord doesn't have the sharp bend?



The pin location can be at any one of 8 positions on the cord cap at the discretion of the cord manufacturer.  I've had two different appliances in the same area with the grounding pins at 180° orientation. I had my electrician install a second receptacle (ganged) so that the grounds were opposite.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 4, 2020)

Jeff is that attached with drywall screws?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 4, 2020)

mark handler said:


> Jeff is that attached with drywall screws?



It looks like metal stud framing screws, you know, the real short ones.  Certainly not a machine screw.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 5, 2020)

jar546 said:


> It looks like metal stud framing screws, you know, the real short ones.  Certainly not a machine screw.



looks like a black Phillips head screw?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 5, 2020)

Mark, I think your correct, that appears to be a drywall screw in the plate mounting hole. 

Over cut drywall can be cited.


----------



## my250r11 (Feb 5, 2020)

A lot of appliances don't even come with cords. Always crying between electrician, contractor/home owner who is responsible to supply. You know....That was not in my bid.....should be....only the receptacle....etc.

I believe the manu. on these thinks it is cheaper for them and then end user can hard wire or use the cord they want or match what they already have.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 5, 2020)

I think its what is called a drywall framing screw, not the typical screw that is used to attach the drywall to the studs.  The framers are about 1/4” long, just enough to connect two studs.  They dont have bugle heads like typical drywall screws.


----------



## ICE (Feb 5, 2020)

mark handler said:


> looks like a black Phillips head screw?
> View attachment 6450


That's just an empty hole.  The screw is above the hole.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 5, 2020)

ICE said:


> That's just an empty hole.  The screw is above the hole.


Look carefully, you can see the "X" of the Phillips head screw


----------



## VillageInspector (Feb 6, 2020)

mark handler said:


> Look carefully, you can see the "X" of the Phillips head screw



You are absolutely right, there is a Philips head screw in there.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 6, 2020)

VillageInspector said:


> You are absolutely right, there is a Philips head screw in there.


I knew that

this might help


----------



## ICE (Feb 6, 2020)

Oh! That screw...you were talking about that screw?


----------



## steveray (Feb 6, 2020)

7/16 pan head framer.....

https://www.diamondtool.net/fsb0771...t-framing-screws-black/product/3715/pfsb07716


----------



## mark handler (Feb 7, 2020)

steveray said:


> 7/16 pan head framer.....
> 
> https://www.diamondtool.net/fsb0771...t-framing-screws-black/product/3715/pfsb07716


Used to fasten metal studs in steel track framing applications. 
Not Electrical outlets to Electric boxes. 
Different threads, does it void the UL listing of the Box/outlet?


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 20, 2020)

Hmmm?


----------



## e hilton (Feb 20, 2020)

mark handler said:


> does it void the UL listing of the Box/outlet?


No, they always do it that way.  The kid at home depot said it was ok.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 20, 2020)

"cute"


----------



## mark handler (Feb 21, 2020)

e hilton said:


> No, they always do it that way.  The kid at home depot said it was ok.


Ya, that works.....


----------

